# Der wahre Grund für unsere Niederlage x 1



## krawutz (19 Juni 2018)

​


----------



## frank63 (19 Juni 2018)

Das erklärt alles....


----------



## weazel32 (19 Juni 2018)

Wahrscheinlich 

Da lief ja einiges daneben


----------



## Rammsteiner (19 Juni 2018)

:thx::thx::thx:


----------



## Chamser81 (19 Juni 2018)

Dann würde ich auch verlieren wollen. 

Danke


----------



## Bender.66 (20 Juni 2018)

Das erklärt einiges


----------



## duvel2 (21 Juni 2018)

Gut one funstuff


----------



## comatron (24 Juni 2018)

Könnte stimmen, vor dem 2. Spiel gabs so eine Drohung wohl nicht.


----------



## hirnknall (29 Juni 2018)

Verstehe ich irgendwie nicht so ganz 

OK, wenn der Jogi die Angie die ganze Nacht hat dann bleibt für den Rest der Mannschaft nix mehr übrig 

Völlig klare Sache, hätte ich auch selber drauf kommen können soso


----------

